# So the first fish thread got me thinking...



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats the most unusual fish you have ever caught?

Back when I had my saltwater tank I had a pesky Damsil in there and he was almost impossible to catch. ALMOST!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

A Sturgeon on Metal Cape Point..

JAM


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Whats the most unusual fish you have ever caught?
> 
> Back when I had my saltwater tank I had a pesky Damsil in there and he was almost impossible to catch. ALMOST!!!


Sounds like me. I had a Naso Tang I had to remove from one of my tanks, grabed the daughters snoopy pole and went to work. He was a big beauty and I wanted him out safe. He was fine for the 3 years after that. 
Here's a pic of him in the tank.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Gold fish from a moat around a castle. Place was loaded up with them. Those and stunted roach.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Conger EEl.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BossDogg. Thought I caught the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Seriously though, the first Monk fish I ever caught. Dam thing scared the Holy Hell out of. I screamed like a little girl and cut the line. Guy next me said, "What the hell are ya doin? That's good eatin!!!!" I said, "Nothin that *&^%$ ugly can be good to eat." Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

A hog choke. It's a chunky little flatfish about 8" long.


----------



## Juvenass (Nov 23, 2010)

Here in Trinidad we have a fish called a Crappo fish (local name), damn thing ugly.... real ugly.... First time catch is a heart stopper.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Probably a remora


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

stargazer, wish i knew they were electric before i grabbed it, OUCH!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Getting some replies of fish I havent heven heard of and things I never would have thought would take your bait. Awesome guys!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Caught a blacktip shark in the surf that I had tagged 2 years prior in the exact same spot. Caught one with my friend's rig in its mouth that was lost at the other end of the island a few nights prior. But I guess those are unusual catches, not unusual fish. Caught a few stargazers on lures, watched Ryan pull up a large spiney lobster with my rod and a bucktail.


----------



## Juvenass (Nov 23, 2010)

If the Remora was in response to the Crappo fish, no it's not a Remora, here we call those Pilot fish as they hook to every and anything. The crappo fish looks like it has a frog head with a fish tail..... LOL. I'll try to get a pic of one next time I happen to catch one.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Juvenass said:


> If the Remora was in response to the Crappo fish, no it's not a Remora, here we call those Pilot fish as they hook to every and anything. The crappo fish looks like it has a frog head with a fish tail..... LOL. I'll try to get a pic of one next time I happen to catch one.


No a remora is probably the most unusual fish i have caught. I have no idea what a crappo fish is. Sorry didnt mean to confuse you.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

atlantic moonfish
banded drum


----------



## Juvenass (Nov 23, 2010)

Juvenass said:


> If the Remora was in response to the Crappo fish, no it's not a Remora, here we call those Pilot fish as they hook to every and anything. The crappo fish looks like it has a frog head with a fish tail..... LOL. I'll try to get a pic of one next time I happen to catch one.


Ok, hope this is how you add pics, so as promised, a (local name) crappo fish


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

A Monk fish that had eaten a whole Bufflehead. I caught him behind Oregon Inlet while trout fishing in late December about 10-15 years ago


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

14 foot Nurse shark at night while Drum fishing at the Point in late May. Around 4:00 AM I hooked up at the tip of the Point........one hour later 1/2 mile into the hook I got it beached, thought all the while that I had a 100 pound Cobia on......no knife or pliers....had to get the hook out with bare hands...........I told the Shark that if he bit me.........he was getting left high and dry on the beach...........Shark let me get the hook out and and after a bit I got him back out to sea.....all tail but still the largest fish I have taken off the beach...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

sea robin off o.c. oceanside pier,freaked me out when it fell off the hook and started walking on it's fins


----------



## Juvenass (Nov 23, 2010)

Juvenass said:


> Ok, hope this is how you add pics, so as promised, a (local name) crappo fish


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Bowfin..... Dam thing jumped like 3' outta the water,couple times. Glad i took a pic! never caught 1 since


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Juvenass said:


> Juvenass said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, hope this is how you add pics, so as promised, a (local name) crappo fish
> ...


----------



## Juvenass (Nov 23, 2010)

Guess that means I've sinned too, catch those in heaps some times..... I've heard from some local fisherman though that they flesh eats like shark......


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

a remora off a pier in Gulf Shores Alabama. Didnt know you could catch one since I thought they are always attached to something bigger and mooching


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Juvenass said:


> Guess that means I've sinned too, catch those in heaps some times..... I've heard from some local fisherman though that they flesh eats like shark......


More like pudding, they're pretty bad. I'll try one again this summer cooking it a different way and see how it is. My strangest fish was a houndfish, never seen one before in my life, then yanked one in while I was goofing around with a spoon in an inlet, next cast, caught another. It was odd.


----------

